# Hamburger Freeride-"Stammtisch"



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Hier soll es mal nur um "Stammtisch"-Treffen der Hamburger Freerider gehen. Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch kommen, müssen dann aber oben warten, wir warten auch unten
Die Idee ist: Den Tag über fahren und sich danach gemütlich zusammen setzen (wo auch immer) und über Biken, Gott und die Welt reden.

Vorschlag für die erste Aktion übernehme ich mal von Daddelmann: Erst ein bisschen durch die Stadt und dann auf die Trails oder andersrum. Treffen anschließend? Mals schauen wo.
Datum: Vor der Endurochallenge wirds wohl nix mehr. Eventuell eine oder zwei Wochen danach?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

würden wir denn immer einen festen treffplatz haben ? aber über gott rede ich nicht  find die idee gut und möcht dabei auch mein eisen präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Ich denke den Treffpunkt kann man je nachdem wo wir fahren variieren.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2010)

in wie fern ist das mit dem "stammtisch" geplant oder gedacht? dass man sich regelmäßig mal hier, mal da trifft?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Denk mal regelmäßige treffen bzw Mehrmals . Fahren quatschen ; schrauben


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich denke den Treffpunkt kann man je nachdem wo wir fahren variieren.


joa, würde ich gutz finden, z.B könnten die hamburger ja auch mal zu uns auf Ländle kommen

ich finde die idee gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Ich meine damit (wie auch schon im FR Thread beschrieben), dass man sich morgens/vormittags zum Biken trifft und sich nach dem Biken dann noch zusammensetzt zum quatschen, fachsimpeln und eventuell auf ein Bierchen oder auch zum Essen. Treffen die über das Radfahren hinausgehen und eventuell auch mal mehr Leute anlocken.
Intervall: Wes Icke....alle ein oder zwei Monate?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Na ja jeden aus dem hamburger raum muß gar nun nicht treffen . Bei manchen krieg ich das würgen


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2010)

tja, wir leben aber in einer freien gesellschaft.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> tja, wir leben aber in einer freien gesellschaft.



Ja das ist wahr . Was ich mir auch gut vorstellen kam ist im sommer schön in der city biken , und anschließend abends in den stadtpark und schön grillen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Genau an sowas dachte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Genau an sowas dachte ich



Ja das wäre sicherlich schön .


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. März 2010)

im Stadtpark bin ich dabei, beim Biken hoffentlich doch auch ! 

 Ich fände es super, mal hier, mal da biken, dann kann mal jeder geile Trails zeigen und wir kriegen oft unterschiedliches geboten. Dann kann man immernoch sehen, wo es am schönsten/ besten ist, um seine FR-Skills zu trainieren 

 ich möcht auf jeden Fall aufgenommen werden, in die Runde der Tafelritter ... oder so ähnlich XD

bis dennsen


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7736


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Kein Off-Topic bitte


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2010)

bitte was?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2010)

soso stammtisch...  beim grillen im stadtpark wäre ich dabei. aber erst wenns warm wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> im Stadtpark bin ich dabei, beim Biken hoffentlich doch auch !
> 
> Ich fände es super, mal hier, mal da biken, dann kann mal jeder geile Trails zeigen und wir kriegen oft unterschiedliches geboten. Dann kann man immernoch sehen, wo es am schönsten/ besten ist, um seine FR-Skills zu trainieren
> 
> ...



In die runde darf nur , wer den bender sender springen kann oder das Marzocchi gap  .... Ne scherz beiseite . Ich persönlich finde das jeder mitmachen kann wenn er keine schlechte stimmung verbreitet. Aber die idee finde ich gut das jeder "seine strecken "einbringen kann . Mein beitrag ist der volkspark , wehe den klaut jemand


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kein Off-Topic bitte



Doch das war in ordnung , ich übernehme seine disziplinarische strafe


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. März 2010)

ouf - ich weiß noch nichtma, was 





> bender sender springen kann oder das Marzocchi gap


 ist ... also irgend ein Sprung und n Gap - aber  ...

ja, also ich such die Stelle nochma im Alstertal und an den Hummelsbüttler-Müllbergen, da könnten wir sicherlich was shapen 

also, bis dennsen

PS: ja, also Grillen schmeckt doch immer gut, sobald es angenehm ist, könnt's von mir aus los gehen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Also den bender sender gab es bei der rampage 4 und das Marzocchi gap bei nwd 3 , beides legendär


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

da es hier schon wieder etwas abschweift, zitiere ich einfach mal den schattenschatzi



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kein Off-Topic bitte



@alle: wie wäre es, wenn wir den ersten stammtisch hier in der schönen Heide so gegen ende märz/anfang april veranstalten?
dann will ich nämlich mit malte und nen paar anderen zum wilseder berg, was perfekt passen würde


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

mir fehlt so ein bisschen die motivation mit meinem schwergewicht in die heide, wo ich bergauf treten muss zu fahren^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Ist das so schlimm dort ? Dann muß mich dort einer ziehen


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

darf ich eigentlich hier fragen, ob ihr dort was bauen wollt der schreibt ihr dann wieder "bitte keine off-topic"?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2010)

Nein, die bikebezogenen Aktionen in Verbindung mit dem Treffen müssen schließlich geplant werden.
Wie wärs mit der ersten Runde diesen Sonntag, falls die EDC ausfällt? Mit Ausklang in der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

also ich wäre dabei.

würde, wenn wenig schnee liegt gerne zum wilseder berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Ohne mich :-( hab zur zeit nen 7 tage einsatz und werd sonntag wohl spätschicht haben


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nein, die bikebezogenen Aktionen in Verbindung mit dem Treffen müssen schließlich geplant werden.
> Wie wärs mit der ersten Runde diesen Sonntag, falls die EDC ausfällt? Mit Ausklang in der Kärntner Hütte.


wenn die edc ausfällt, können wir das ganze dann auf samstag verlegen?
ich schreibe montag nämlich ne arbeit

@daddelmann: am wilseder kannste nie und nimmer was bauen, ist naturschutzgebiet und touristenziel nummer 1 im spätsommer und herbst

@banshee: mit etwas geduld und übung kommst auch du den wilseder hoch


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

gibs da nette trails runter?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

jo, auf jeden. und die landschaft ist total geil, immer ne tour wert
weiß einer, wann feststeht ob am sonntagndie ENC ist?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2010)

Ich kann Samstag auf keinen Fall. Und die EDC wärste doch auch mitgefahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

ja, aber wenn die nicht ist, würde ich schon gerne üben
ich habe ja noch nen bissl zeit zum überlegen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2010)

So. EDC ist verschoben. Also können wir unsere erste Tour dieses Jahr machen. Ich schlage Sonntag 12:00 an der Kärntner Hütte vor. Blom kann mit mir Auto fahren.
Hinterher in der Kärntener Hütte quatschen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Tja daddel .... Kein 1ter platz  .... Wünsch euch alle viel spaß sonntag


----------



## schläferchriz (9. März 2010)

also zum stammtisch könnt ich es schaffen. aber biken wird schwer wenn die kumpels aus der heimat von freitag an da sind. gibts ne handynummer per pn oder so wo man sich dann noch am sonntag einladen könnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (10. März 2010)

man das klingt ja super ! bin leider im klausurenstress -.- vlt komme ich späte mal mit


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So. EDC ist verschoben. Also können wir unsere erste Tour dieses Jahr machen. Ich schlage Sonntag 12:00 an der Kärntner Hütte vor. Blom kann mit mir Auto fahren.
> Hinterher in der Kärntener Hütte quatschen.


Also ich bin dabei. SOlange wir nicht erst nach 20h zu Hause sind


----------



## Assmann2k (12. März 2010)

steht das noch mit dem treffen am sonntag ? hab geshn das ihr für sonntag malente geplant habt ?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. März 2010)

Stimmt, wir haben für Sonntag nun Malente geplant, weil sonst momentan nichts gescheites auf den Plan steht. 

Zumindens für unsere "Dicken Bikes"


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Ich fahre definitiv nicht nach Malente. 
Ich habe totalen Schulstreß und muss bis Dienstag ein sehr langwieriges Referrat auf die Beine Stellen. 
Wenn es so weiter taut, könnten wir ja eventuell doch in HH fahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. März 2010)

auch gut, somit ham wa beides offen, denn ich fahre warscheinlich trotzdem nach malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Weiß nicht wie es ankommt aber ich frage mal , was haltet ihr von einem BIKE-DVD-VIDEOABEND ? Habe ungefähr 7 std auf DVD , sollte genug sein


----------



## Daddelmann (4. April 2010)

das ist auf jeden fall ein echt nettes angebot. mal sehen, was andere dazu sagen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Jup


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

hmm, klingt ganz nett, wird bei 7Std. aber glaube ich irgendwann langweilig
Ich könnte NWD10 beisteuern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> hmm, klingt ganz nett, wird bei 7Std. aber glaube ich irgendwann langweilig
> Ich könnte NWD10 beisteuern



Das soll ja nur symbolisieren das genug auswahl zur verfügung steht , oh den 10ten hab ich leider auch nicht , hab 1 bis 8 und die ersten 4 rampage


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

jaja, habe ich shcon versatanden
mal sehen, was noch der eine oder andere dazu sagt


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Klingt gut. Bin dabei aber gegen NWD


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Wir können uns ja "What's Next" loaden


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Roam


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Hat das wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Klar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

ich mach mal ein paar Vorschläge für Filme:
Roam
What's Next
Season

Weitere Vorschläge bitte...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

au ja!!! 
Ich fände es super, n Videoabend zu machen, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist!

"what's next" und "inglorious bikers" sind sauber auf meine Pladde gezogen. die könnt ich mit beisteuern ... 

sonst könnt man bei so nem Wetter wie heute doch mal den Stadtpark ins Auge fassen, oder?

ja, also beim nächsten Treffen bin ich doch hoffentlich dabei!

ich freu mich, hier nun mal nicht nur im Forum aktiv mitzumachen sondern die Trails mit zu rocken. 

bis dennsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich mach mal ein paar Vorschläge für Filme:
> Roam
> What's Next
> Season
> ...


Ich zitiere die liste mal


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

klingt doch nach ner geilen Liste für Pisswetter! dann noch   und wir könn abhäng, einen schlürfen und so ...

 bis dennsen


----------

